

Ask HN for Information on "Ewing's Sarcoma" - code_devil

A 14 year old kid in my colleagues baseball team is fighting Ewing's Sarcoma cancer at the Lucille Packard Children’s hospital. It started with a tumor on his hip and has metastasized (spread) to the lungs. Two different chemo protocols have been tried and not worked. Stanford is at a loss for a cure. If anyone can offer any help/insight regarding "Ewing's Sarcoma," please contact sam@callahan-group.com. [spread the word]<p>PS: Not sure if this is appropriate for HN, so please feel free to kill the story, but I thought this audience might have connections to medical hackers too.
======
nzmsv
I know it's hard, but the right thing to do is to listen to the doctors. Be
wary of anyone offering a miracle cure - sadly, there are many scam artists
out there preying on the desperate.

